# Greatest movie clip of all time



## lienluu (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## silence882 (Oct 10, 2006)

I think that may have just scarred me for life.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 10, 2006)

The next big white orchid I get awarded is getting named 'Lien's Falkor'. If I had an orchid for every time I watched that movie as a kid...

Jon
________
M F L B


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 10, 2006)

It's actually better in German.


----------



## Heather (Oct 10, 2006)

I knew better than to click this time.... 

Lien, you are sooooo obsessed!


----------



## Heather (Oct 10, 2006)

I think other people should post their favorite scenes. 

NOT from Neverending Story though...


----------



## silence882 (Oct 10, 2006)

Not my favorite, but definitely up there, Chad Vader, Day Shift Manager:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wGR4-SeuJ0

--Stephen


----------



## lienluu (Oct 10, 2006)

Heather said:


> I think other people should post their favorite scenes.
> 
> NOT from Neverending Story though...



What else would there be to post????


----------



## aquacorps (Oct 10, 2006)

Is that Tom Cruise?


----------



## silence882 (Oct 30, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ryle903p1_A


----------



## paphjoint (Oct 30, 2006)

Not my favourite -In the real world the boy would have freezed to death in a couple of secs,but then again there's no flying yeti's in the real world are there


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2006)

Realn world?!? Ask a 15 Y.O. what an 8-track is..


----------



## Jason Fischer (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm just going to start registering several hybrids using names from the Never Ending Story and Lien will have no choice but to buy them all.


----------

